# done ~



## skarmoury (Sep 10, 2016)

yay
​


----------



## Javocado (Sep 10, 2016)

Great deal is great. Good luck !!!


----------



## skarmoury (Sep 10, 2016)

Javocado said:


> Great deal is great. Good luck !!!



Thanks for blessing this post, Jav!


----------



## skarmoury (Sep 10, 2016)

Bumperoo


----------



## Javocado (Sep 11, 2016)

Bloop


----------



## skarmoury (Sep 11, 2016)

Javocado said:


> Bloop


Thank you!! ^^

--

I'm currently bidding these collectibles for a Pokeball so I'm going to temporarily close this thread until further notice~ (So as to minimize confusion hehe)


----------



## skarmoury (Sep 13, 2016)

Bump!


----------



## skarmoury (Sep 13, 2016)

!!!


----------



## skarmoury (Sep 14, 2016)

Bump!


----------



## skarmoury (Sep 14, 2016)

!!!


----------



## skarmoury (Sep 14, 2016)

Bump!


----------



## skarmoury (Sep 15, 2016)

Bump!


----------



## skarmoury (Sep 15, 2016)

Bump!


----------



## skarmoury (Sep 16, 2016)

Bump!


----------



## skarmoury (Sep 16, 2016)

Bump!


----------



## skarmoury (Sep 17, 2016)

Bump!


----------



## skarmoury (Sep 17, 2016)

... ; v;


----------



## skarmoury (Sep 18, 2016)

Bump.


----------



## skarmoury (Sep 18, 2016)

Bump!


----------



## skarmoury (Sep 19, 2016)

Bump!


----------



## skarmoury (Sep 19, 2016)

Bump!


----------



## skarmoury (Sep 20, 2016)

Bump!


----------



## skarmoury (Sep 20, 2016)

Bump bump bump.


----------



## skarmoury (Sep 21, 2016)

Burump.


----------



## Javocado (Sep 21, 2016)

I want you to get the ball so bad arghhhhhh


----------



## Javocado (Sep 21, 2016)

bumpy bump


----------



## skarmoury (Sep 22, 2016)

Javocado said:


> I want you to get the ball so bad arghhhhhh



Ayyeee I'm hella touched ; v; Thank you Jav!


----------



## skarmoury (Sep 22, 2016)

Bump!


----------



## skarmoury (Sep 23, 2016)

Bump!


----------



## skarmoury (Sep 23, 2016)

Bump!


----------



## chapstick (Sep 23, 2016)

this deal is great! good luck!


----------



## skarmoury (Sep 23, 2016)

Maxibear42 said:


> this deal is great! good luck!



Thank ye! ^o^


----------



## skarmoury (Sep 24, 2016)

Bump! *sparkle emoji*


----------



## skarmoury (Sep 25, 2016)

Bump zzz


----------



## skarmoury (Sep 26, 2016)

Bump !!


----------



## skarmoury (Sep 28, 2016)

Bump bump bump! New offer!  (bc I am slighty tired of my white feather aha)


----------



## skarmoury (Sep 28, 2016)

Bump ^^


----------



## pipty (Sep 29, 2016)

What is considered "some"? Give a range?


----------



## skarmoury (Sep 29, 2016)

megumin said:


> What is considered "some"? Give a range?



Ahh, I have only a very loose idea of what "some" is, and I've probably scared some people away because I said a high amount of tbt. ; v; I was initially looking for around 7k tbt (Heart Glow wands are like 2k-2.5k so adding 7k would mean I'm like looking for 9.5k tbt, which is way lower than guide price) but as I said, this is a very loose price and all I really need is a few thousand tbt because I am sad and broke, so I'd also like to hear from you guys how much you're willing to pay, since I understand we're all struggling with tbt here x)


----------



## skarmoury (Sep 29, 2016)

Okay there I edited the OP so it looks cleaner. ; v;


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 29, 2016)

Gimme the yellow cosmo


----------



## skarmoury (Sep 29, 2016)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Gimme the yellow cosmo



Coming right up! Send the tbt when you can :>


----------



## Koopa K (Sep 29, 2016)

I really want the egg, but I'm broke (not yet but I am trading 260 TBT for Marshal when I get home.)


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 29, 2016)

I'll take a red candy too actually!


----------



## skarmoury (Sep 29, 2016)

Koopa K said:


> I really want the egg, but I'm broke (not yet but I am trading 260 TBT for Marshal when I get home.)



Ahhh hope ya get enough tbt! ^^



ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I'll take a red candy too actually!



Sent! c:


----------



## skarmoury (Sep 30, 2016)

Bump zzz


----------



## skarmoury (Oct 1, 2016)

Bump! Buying a heart glow wand.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 1, 2016)

Sent tbt for the yellow cosmo.  Thank you!

Also what are the dates on the candies?


----------



## skarmoury (Oct 1, 2016)

Lucanosa said:


> Sent tbt for the yellow cosmo.  Thank you!
> 
> Also what are the dates on the candies?



Sent the yellow cosmo!

Yellow candies:
11-01-2014 6:57 PM

(My timezone is GMT + 8 ^^)


----------



## Corrie (Oct 1, 2016)

If I buy two yellow candies and one red, is it possible to make it so my lineup is: yellow, red, yellow?


----------



## skarmoury (Oct 1, 2016)

Corrie said:


> If I buy two yellow candies and one red, is it possible to make it so my lineup is: yellow, red, yellow?



Yup! When displayed, the candies go: yellow, red, yellow, yellow.


----------



## Corrie (Oct 1, 2016)

skarmoury said:


> Yup! When displayed, the candies go: yellow, red, yellow, yellow.



Sweet! May I purchase two yellows and one red? C: So they can do the YRY pattern C:


----------



## skarmoury (Oct 1, 2016)

Corrie said:


> Sweet! May I purchase two yellows and one red? C: So they can do the YRY pattern C:



Sure. ^^


----------



## Corrie (Oct 1, 2016)

skarmoury said:


> Sure. ^^



Thank you!! <3


----------



## skarmoury (Oct 1, 2016)

Corrie said:


> Thank you!! <3



No problem! 

Also bump-- upped my offer on a Heart Glow Wand to 2.5k!


----------



## skarmoury (Oct 3, 2016)

Bump!


----------



## skarmoury (Oct 3, 2016)

Bumperoo ; v;


----------



## skarmoury (Oct 4, 2016)

Bunperoni


----------



## Cascade (Oct 4, 2016)

I'll buy your red carnation :3


----------



## skarmoury (Oct 4, 2016)

Cascade said:


> I'll buy your red carnation :3



Sent, please send the tbt as soon as you can! ^o^


----------



## Cascade (Oct 4, 2016)

sent c: thank you :3


----------



## skarmoury (Oct 4, 2016)

Bump! <3


----------



## skarmoury (Oct 5, 2016)

Bamp


----------



## skarmoury (Oct 5, 2016)

Bup


----------



## skarmoury (Oct 6, 2016)

Spoops


----------



## HHoney (Oct 6, 2016)

I'll take the Sakura Egg and the candy. I can pay you in about 12 hours from now!


----------



## skarmoury (Oct 6, 2016)

HHoney said:


> I'll take the Sakura Egg and the candy. I can pay you in about 12 hours from now!



Ahh, I don't have a Sakura Egg... ; v;


----------



## HHoney (Oct 6, 2016)

skarmoury said:


> Ahh, I don't have a Sakura Egg... ; v;




My apologies, I was mistaken.


----------



## skarmoury (Oct 6, 2016)

HHoney said:


> My apologies, I was mistaken.



It's okay. ^^
Would you still like the candy though?


----------



## skarmoury (Oct 6, 2016)

Bump!


----------



## Kevinnn (Oct 7, 2016)

Do you happen to know the date on your easter egg? c:


----------



## skarmoury (Oct 7, 2016)

Kevinnn said:


> Do you happen to know the date on your easter egg? c:



It's under my profile now, let me know if you're interested ^^


----------



## Kevinnn (Oct 7, 2016)

skarmoury said:


> It's under my profile now, let me know if you're interested ^^



Ah, I was gonna edit and say I'll take it regardless lmao, sent tbt!


----------



## Akira-chan (Oct 7, 2016)

Im interested in your yellow candy. I pretty poor and it seems like a fair price. only 25 tbt right?


----------



## skarmoury (Oct 7, 2016)

Akira-chan said:


> Im interested in your yellow candy. I pretty poor and it seems like a fair price. only 25 tbt right?



Yup!  Just send over the tbt and I'll send the candy ~


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Oct 7, 2016)

Can I buy the yellow candy?


----------



## skarmoury (Oct 8, 2016)

Bump. ; v;


----------



## skarmoury (Oct 8, 2016)

Bump!!


----------



## skarmoury (Oct 9, 2016)

Bumperoni


----------



## skarmoury (Oct 9, 2016)

I had a dream I bought a heart glow wand. Apparently it wasn't real haha. ; v;
Bump!


----------



## skarmoury (Oct 10, 2016)

Bump!


----------

